# EIB-Anbindung an die S7   [KNX/EIB2S7]



## IBFS (30 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

meine letzten Informationen sagen, dass:

ab ca. KW 29 das Produkt KNX/EIB2S7 lieferfähig sein wird.

Es ist eine Softwarelösung in Verbindung mit CP343-1 und 
N148/21 oder N146 oder N350E oder N151.


​​Listenpreis 400,- € 
MLFB: 6AV6643–7AC10–0AA0​ 

da werde ich wohl EARLY ADOPTER 


Gruß


----------



## PeterEF (30 Juni 2008)

...bitte mal für einen Erfahrungsbericht vormerken...


----------



## IBFS (14 August 2008)

*...noch ein FILE*

lt. meinem Siemens-Vertriebsberater ist das SW-Paket unterwegs..
bin mal gespannt

Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (15 August 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> lt. meinem Siemens-Vertriebsberater ist das SW-Paket unterwegs..
> bin mal gespannt
> 
> Gruß


 
Wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass sich in dem Bereich was tut


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2008)

Das Paket liegt vor mir und ich 
schaue gerade auf die Verpackung:

KNX/EIB2S7
Version 0.9 (Lizenz auf USB Stick)
Release 07/2008

6AV6 643-7AC10-0AA0

werde es mal installieren und dann wieder berichten!:-D

Gruß


----------



## Andy258 (16 August 2008)

Na ist schon ein Erfolg zu verzeichnen?
Wenn das ohne Probleme funktionieren würde, wäre ich dazu hingeneigt das Busch-Jaeger Prion an die S7 anzubinden.
Wäre nett wenn du mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben könntest


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Na ist schon ein Erfolg zu verzeichnen?
> Wenn das ohne Probleme funktionieren würde, wäre ich dazu hingeneigt das Busch-Jaeger Prion an die S7 anzubinden.
> Wäre nett wenn du mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben könntest


 

Es wird nicht möglich sein, den realen Datenaustausch an einem 
echten EIB-SPS-SYSTEM in den nächsten Tagen zu testen. Aber
ich gehe davon aus das das reibungslos geht. 
Viel wichtiger ist das Handling und das konkrete Funktionieren des
Linkens des Datenpunkte zwischen EIB und S7.

Was zum funktionieren des Linkens alles nötig ist, steht im Handbuch.
Die Datenzuordnung erfolgt zuerst über das Exportieren der Variablen
aus dem EIB-Tool ETS 3.0f - siehe Handbuch. Wenn man nicht alle
Variablen anbinden will, reduziert man z.B. entsprechend das CSV-File.
Dieses File wird dann in das NEUE KNX/EIB2S7-Tool eingelesen und
IP-Adressen und Datenbausteinnummern entsprechend zugeordnet.
Daraus entsteht ein AWL-Quellcode, den man in STEP7 einließt.
Damit werden alle notwendigen DBs erzeugt.

Das heißt, die "Erzeugungsrichtung" ist immer EIB nach S7.
Einen umkeherten Weg gibt es nicht - und er würde auch keinen Sinn ergeben.
Denn dann müßte die S7 als Teilnehmer im ETS auftauchen, was nicht der Fall ist.
So kann man "heimlich" quasi "von oben" auch alle in den DBs hinterlegten
Gruppenadressen schreiben und von ihnen lesen.

Ein paar Sachen muß ich dennoch anmeckern:

Im Sample-Projekt für die S7 ist der geschützte Treiber-FB12 mit Zeitstempelkonflikt. 
Das kann ich garnicht leiden sowas.
Und in der Doku steht nirgens, das man die

FB65,TCON
FB66,TDISCON
FB67,TUSEND
FB68,TURCV

aus der SIMATIC-NET-LIB (Bibliothek) "herüberziehen" muß.

Das sieht man nur über die Referenzdatenanalyse bzw. die Konsistenzprüfung wobei
anschließend der FB12 mit Fehler stehenbleibt.

Nebenbei gesagt bin ich auch ein Fan davon, das ALLE verwendeten Merker 
und DBs in der Symbolik-Liste eingetragen sind - spezielle dann, wenn 
einige DB-Quellen nur als SYBMOLIK vorliegen. 

Na gut - ist ja Version 0.9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Alles in allem sieht alles auf den ersten Blick sehr transparent und logisch aus.

Von Vorteil ist auch, das man als S7 Programmierer von dem EIB-Tool 
ETS nicht den totalen Durchblick zu haben braucht, Hauptsache man
hat das Grundprinzip mit den Adressen und Datentypen verstanden.
Denn dann braucht man nur noch das vom EIB-Programmierer generierte
CSV-File und kann ohne weitere Hilfe alles autark in STEP7-Manier
programmieren. 

Finally kann man dann, wenn man z.B. den Eingang E0.0 einschaltet,
sich freuen, das das Licht in der Küche "aus"geht (gemein). 



Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das Paket liegt vor mir und ich
> schaue gerade auf die Verpackung:
> 
> KNX/EIB2S7
> ...



Eh, die *verkaufen* echt eine Version 0.9 ??? Ok, man hätte sie ja einfach 1.0 nennen können, aber irgendwie ist das schon zum .


----------



## Andy258 (17 August 2008)

Wieso finde ich auf der Siemens HP nirgends eine Info zu der Software???


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Wieso finde ich auf der Siemens HP nirgends eine Info zu der Software???


 

Offiziell nur:

http://www.knx.ch/siemens/instabus/data/ip_anbin/KNX_SIMATIC_S7_Schnittstelle.pdf

da das Produkt aus der Schweiz kommt.

Ansonsten sind die restlichen Infos im Netz 17.08.08 (siehe GOOGLE "KNX/EIB2S7")

dann alle von mir (IBFSW):

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...PS=REDIR&PageIndex=1&PostID=92190&Language=de


Ich wundere mich auch etwas, aber da möglicherweise wird es noch 
nicht beworben, weil es die V 0.9 ist. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Andy258 (17 August 2008)

Okey, das erklärt vieles.
Aber wie bzw. wo kann man die Software dann überhaupt kaufen?
Hab mich mal beim Großhandel schlau gemacht, die hatten keine Ahnung.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> Okey, das erklärt vieles.
> Aber wie bzw. wo kann man die Software dann überhaupt kaufen?
> Hab mich mal beim Großhandel schlau gemacht, die hatten keine Ahnung.


 
Das ist m.E. kein "Großhandelsprodukt" wie eine CPU oder sowas.
Gehe zu deinem lokalen SIEMENS-AUTOMATION Vertieb und
gebe dem die Bestellnumer aus:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=142201&postcount=1

diese Nummer ist definitiv in deren SAP gelistet.

Es heißt ja auch auf dem Handbuch  

Customized Automation
 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Andy258 (17 August 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist m.E. kein "Großhandelsprodukt" wie eine CPU oder sowas.
> Gehe zu deinem lokalen SIEMENS-AUTOMATION Vertieb und
> gebe dem die Bestellnumer aus:
> 
> ...


 
Okey werd mich mal da schlau machen. Thx


----------



## SPSOB100 (23 September 2008)

*Probleme mit dem Senden*

Hallo Leute,
Habe dieses bei mir auch mal ausprobiert.Musste aber feststellen das es Probleme gibt bei dem senden von S7 auf die EIB Geräte.
Ich habe festegestellt das die S7 keine Quelle Adresse einträgt.
Sollte das nicht der Treiber automatisch machen?
Oder muss eine bestimmte Konfiguration am Router machen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Andy258 (23 September 2008)

SPSOB100 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Habe dieses bei mir auch mal ausprobiert.Musste aber feststellen das es Probleme gibt bei dem senden von S7 auf die EIB Geräte.
> Ich habe festegestellt das die S7 keine Quelle Adresse einträgt.
> Sollte das nicht der Treiber automatisch machen?
> ...


 
Hasd du dir das Programm etwa zugelegt?


----------



## IBFS (23 September 2008)

SPSOB100 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Habe dieses bei mir auch mal ausprobiert.Musste aber feststellen das es Probleme gibt bei dem senden von S7 auf die EIB Geräte.
> Ich habe festegestellt das die S7 keine Quelle Adresse einträgt.
> Sollte das nicht der Treiber automatisch machen?
> ...


 

...was meinst du mit "Quell-Adressen". 

Wenn du die EIB-Quelladresse meinst, dann wird die doch nicht von
der S7 sondern vom IP/EIB-Umsetzer - z.B. N148/21 - erzeugt, 
denn der sendet ja schlußendlich in den EIB-BUS.

Wichtig ist auch in der Firewall ggf. den SPS-PORT 102 (z.B. Sample) freizuschalten.

Gruß


----------



## Jusufs (17 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
bitte funktioniert KNX/EIB2S7 auch mit S7 1200 CPU 1214 Baureihe (über TIA Portal) ? Alternative KNX an S7 1200 Anbindung ?. Grüsse, Jozef


----------



## Jusufs (17 Oktober 2016)

Jusufs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bitte funktioniert KNX/EIB2S7 auch mit S7 1200 CPU 1214 Baureihe (über TIA Portal) ? Alternative KNX an S7 1200 Anbindung ?. Grüsse, Jozef



Habe nachgeforscht. Anscheinend wäre wegen Speicherkapazität nur 1215 CPU fähig. Deswegen gibt es keine Siemens Portierung an S7 1200 Reihe.


----------

